# Tonight!



## HermanniChris (Feb 4, 2015)

The Turtle Room presents:

"The Pondcast" Episode 14: Cold-Climate Keeping, with guest Chris Leone of Garden State Tortoise.

7pm EST, just follow this link to watch:
https://plus.google.com/events/cb9egqq0lhcbs4arl2pj2s41ob8

Check it out and watch us cover several topics!


----------



## wellington (Feb 4, 2015)

Pretty cool. Hopefully I remember and am home, I will watch if possible. Congrats


----------



## Heather H (Feb 4, 2015)

cool 
Im excited


----------



## Heather H (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't figure out how to watch it


----------



## Heather H (Feb 4, 2015)

Heather Hilliard said:


> Can't figure out how to watch it


Never mind figured it out


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 6, 2015)

I bet his is a great talk!


----------



## Heather H (Feb 6, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I bet his is a great talk!


It was great. I can tell how much he and the other guys care about their animals and the animals of the world.


----------

